# Brita inline filters



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I have been looking at brita 600 quell st , anyone got first hand experience of one of these


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

I was looking at those too this week so any info would be useful to me too...


----------

